# MacKeeper : version payante ou free?



## zarathoustra (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

*L'objet de ce post est de savoir si l'achat d'une licence Mackeeper est bien nécessaire.*

J'ai téléchargé la version gratuite de Mackeeper. Après un scan, il détecte ceci :

Voir la pièce jointe 47372


Donc, j'ai dit ok pour fixer les problèmes. Ensuite, il bloque ici :

Voir la pièce jointe 47382


Après, il me dit qu'il faut qu'il faut payer pour que mon mac remarche bien, et voilà son offre :

Voir la pièce jointe 47392


Qu'en pensez vous ? Faut il vraiment payer ? Ou bien c'est un bluf marketing?


Merci au nom de tous ceux que vous éclairez.

Z.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

C'est une pratique courante dans le monde des logiciels vendus "en ligne", une version de démo bridée, gratuite, et une "full version" payante, ce n'est pas une astuce marketing, cette pratique a été motivée par le fait que les sharewares en version complète n'étaient quasiment jamais payés par ceux qui les utilisaient, bien qu'ils aient acceptés les conditions de la licence qui disait qu'ils devaient le faire si après essai, ils utilisaient le soft, donc, les auteurs de ces logiciels ont mis des versions limitées pour obliger les utilisateurs à passer à la caisse !

Dans le cas de MacKeeper, il est bien précisé "version d'essai", donc, il n'y a pas d'arnaque.


----------



## zarathoustra (23 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est une pratique courante dans le monde des logiciels vendus "en ligne", une version de démo bridée, gratuite, et une "full version" payante, ce n'est pas une astuce marketing, cette pratique a été motivée par le fait que les sharewares en version complète n'étaient quasiment jamais payés par ceux qui les utilisaient, bien qu'ils aient acceptés les conditions de la licence qui disait qu'ils devaient le faire si après essai, ils utilisaient le soft, donc, les auteurs de ces logiciels ont mis des versions limitées pour obliger les utilisateurs à passer à la caisse !
> 
> Dans le cas de MacKeeper, il est bien précisé "version d'essai", donc, il n'y a pas d'arnaque.



Mais la version gratuite est elle suffisante pour bien réparer son ordinateur ou pas?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Mais la version gratuite est elle suffisante pour bien réparer son ordinateur ou pas?



Ben non, c'est une version d'essai, un échantillon gratuit, quoi ! Elle permet de se faire une idée, mais pour profiter pleinement, faut acheter !


----------



## zarathoustra (23 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben non, c'est une version d'essai, un échantillon gratuit, quoi ! Elle permet de se faire une idée, mais pour profiter pleinement, faut acheter !



Avast (soft pour PC) en familial propose, par exemple, une version qui protege pleinement votre systeme tout en étant gratuite. (la payante offre d'autres fonctionnalités, mais la protection virale est la meme).

Donc, une version gratuite peut quand meme donner un service complet.

Ce n'est selon toi pas le cas de MacKeeper.

Tu connais un soft équivalent qui propose un service similaire tout en étant gratuit ? (meme avec de la pub, etc)

Merci pour ton aide

Z


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2011)

MacKeeper est une boîte à outil très complète, à la limite de l'usine à gaz. On en a parlé ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/174472/mackeeper-maintenance-et-protection-pour-votre-mac

L'essentiel de ce qu'il fait peut être réalisé via les outils système de Mac OS X, si l'on excepte la protection antivirus, essentiellement utile si l'on a des correspondants sous Windows que l'on ne souhaite pas contaminer. 


Ce qui me dérange un peu est la façon dont il joue avec la peur des utilisateurs, en laissant entendre qu'il faut à tout prix effacer des centaines de fichiers sous peine de mettre à mal son ordinateur. Si l'on n'est pas un maniaque du nettoyage, ou si l'on tient à savoir très précisément ce que l'on supprime et pourquoi, ce n'est pas l'outil adéquat. Il n'est pas sans évoquer l'excellent outil qu'est CCleaner sous Windows. Sauf que là, il s'agit de répondre notamment au problème jamais totalement résolu des résidus laissés par des désinstallations de programmes, question qui ne se pose pas dans les mêmes termes sur Mac OS. 


Une bonne connaissance de son système + éventuellement Onyx utilisé à bon escient suffisent probablement pour entretenir correctement un Mac (mais je suis ouvert à la contradiction, tant qu'elle dispose de bons arguments). Si l'on y tient vraiment, on peut rajouter un antivirus gratuit comme ClamXav et un antimalwares comme MacScan si l'on se sent vraiment entourés d'ondes négatives (présentation ici : http://www.osxfacile.com/antivirus.html). 


Ceci dit, MacKeeper vaut certainement mieux que la prise régulière d'anxiolytiques pour ceux qui ont absolument besoin de se rassurer. Et il n'y a rien de honteux à cela.


----------



## zarathoustra (24 Janvier 2011)

Hi,

Merci pour ce post très complet.



Cratès a dit:


> Une bonne connaissance de son système + éventuellement Onyx utilisé à bon escient suffisent probablement pour entretenir correctement un Mac (mais je suis ouvert à la contradiction, tant qu'elle dispose de bons arguments). Si l'on y tient vraiment, on peut rajouter un antivirus gratuit comme ClamXav et un antimalwares comme MacScan si l'on se sent vraiment entourés d'ondes négatives (présentation ici : http://www.osxfacile.com/antivirus.html).



Dans ce passage, tu préconises donc *que pour bien "entretenir" son mac si on désinstalle tout le temps un max d'applis, c'est :*


Onyx
une bonne connaissance de son système ?
=> qu'entends tu par "bonne connaissance du système"?
peut etre : savoir ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, comment aller trafiquer des fichiers dans la library ? supprimer des fichiers dans applications ?

ou bien voulais tu parler d'autre chose ?

Z


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Donc, une version gratuite peut quand meme donner un service complet.



Mais tu ne peux pas, ou tu ne veux pas comprendre ? 

*Ce n'est pas* une version gratuite, c'est *une version d'essai* (une version de démo, si tu préfères) ! Tu ne connais pas la différence ? ! C'est comme quand tu envisage d'acheter une voiture, le concessionnaire t'en passe parfois une pour l'essayer, mais si elle te plaît et que tu veux la garder, faut casquer, ben là, c'est un peu la même chose !:hein:




zarathoustra a dit:


> Onyx
> une bonne connaissance de son système ?
> => qu'entends tu par "bonne connaissance du système"?



OnyX a une particularité : son développeur passe quasiment plus de temps à le documenter qu'à le développer, donc, "_une bonne connaissance de son système_" ça revient à lire la doc (intégrée au logiciel) le concernant avant de cliquer sur un quelconque bouton, afin d'éviter d'apprendre "_à posteriori_" à quoi il servait (ce qui génère souvent des déboires), et à ne cliquer qu'ensuite sur le bouton, à condition d'être certain que c'est bien celui là qu'il fallait cliquer.

Il a aussi une autre particularité : son créateur est membre de MacGe, et répond régulièrement aux questions des utilisateurs dans ce sujet unique !


----------



## Le docteur (24 Janvier 2011)

Une bonne connaissance du système, c'est essentiellement une bonne connaissance de la hiérarchie des ses dossiers et de ce qu'on peut enlever ou pas.

Il n'est pas question de "trafiquer" quoi que ce soit, surtout si on n'y connaît rien, mais juste, quand on installe un logiciel assez énorme qui semble avoir collé des ressources dans les bibliothèques, savoir aller faire un tour au bon endroit pour ne pas avoir du giga inutilisé sur son disque. Je te donne une exemple : il fut un temps ou Universalis collait son dossier de ressources dans les bibliothèques, louper ce dossier et mettre l'appli simplement à la poubelle "oubliait" donc 7GO dans un coin du disque. 

Il y a aussi le cas des machins qui se lancent au démarrage et "trafiquent" le système justement (cf. les misères de certains utilisateurs qui ont voulu tester un antivirus, par exemple). Donc, là faut surtout penser à utiliser le désinstalleur fourni en général avec le truc.

On ne le répétera jamais assez : ne pas se faire d'obsession sur le "nettoyage" de son système. C'est le meilleur moyen pour le flinguer. Ne pas oublier que quand on ne connaît pas, on ne colle pas à la poubelle. Parce qu'on a eu des cas de personnes qui font l'inverse exact : je ne connais pas donc je colle à la poubelle (je ne ris pas, on a vu plusieurs utilisateurs qui ont fait ce raisonnement). Alors là, évidemment, ça finit en catastrophe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 et Le docteur ont parfaitement éclairé les points obscurs de mon intervention. 

"On ne le répétera jamais assez : ne pas se faire d'obsession sur le "nettoyage" de son système. C'est le meilleur moyen pour le flinguer. Ne pas oublier que quand on ne connaît pas, on ne colle pas à la poubelle" : c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire.


MacKeeper semble mettre dans le même sac des fichiers obsolètes un peu encombrants et des menaces pour la stabilité du système. Il propose un outil global pour éradiquer les uns et les autres. C'est du bon marketing, mais l'utilisateur est un peu pris en otage ("Vous devez faire ceci ou cela, sinon il va se passer des choses terribles !"). Celui qui ne sait pas ce que fait MacKeeper prend des risques à l'utiliser ; celui qui sait est censé être assez dégourdi pour pouvoir s'en passer. À mon humble avis, ce type de logiciel à tout faire substitue à une angoisse ("Mon système est-il vérolé ou mon disque dur inutilement encombré ?") une autre angoisse ("Ne vais-je pas faire la bêtise de supprimer des fichiers essentiels ?"). On peut bien sûr refuser presque systématiquement les suppressions que propose le logiciel de nettoyage lorsqu'il ne fonctionne pas en automatique ; mais quel en est alors l'intérêt ?


Pour les logiciels à désinstaller, la procédure la plus prudente et la plus saine par conséquent consiste à utiliser l'outil de désinstallation fourni s'il y en a un, à mettre à la poubelle dans le cas contraire, puis à opérer une recherche sur le nom du logiciel (parfois de l'éditeur) pour dénicher éventuellement des résidus qu'on ne supprimera qu'après une sérieuse réflexion ou après s'être documenté (il y a parfois des homonymies trompeuses). L'utilisation d'un logiciel dédié comme CleanApp ou AppCleaner ne peut en aucun cas dispenser de cette prudence : il faut toujours vérifier ce qu'ils proposent de supprimer.


----------



## zarathoustra (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour Pascal, 

Merci pour ta réponse. Je crois que l'on s'est mal comris :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais tu ne peux pas, ou tu ne veux pas comprendre ?
> 
> *Ce n'est pas* une version gratuite, c'est *une version d'essai* (une version de démo, si tu préfères) ! Tu ne connais pas la différence ? !



Je crois que je me suis mal fait  compriendre : Mackeeper n'offre pas un  "service complet" en version d'essai, mais un service partiel,  puisqu'il annonce ne pas réaliser le scan à 100% et qu'il faut payer  pour que le travail soit fait en entier.

Et pour reprendre ta métaphore du concessionnaire, il te fait essayer une voiture dont seulement deux vitesses fonctionnent.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il a aussi une autre particularité : son créateur est membre de MacGe, et répond régulièrement aux questions des utilisateurs dans ce sujet unique !



Merci pour cette info; parcourant aussi des forums mac US, selon mon  opiion MacGe est vraiment très riche, et je le recommande à tous mes  clients utilisateurs mac.

Docteur,donc pour bien connaitre son systeme : il faut,

1/ 





Le docteur a dit:


> une bonne connaissance de la hiérarchie des ses dossiers et de ce qu'on peut enlever ou pas.


2/ 





Le docteur a dit:


> Il n'est pas question de "trafiquer" quoi que ce soit, surtout si on n'y connaît rien.


3/ 





Le docteur a dit:


> faut surtout penser à utiliser le désinstalleur fourni en général avec le truc.



Merci Docteuer.

Que faire si pas de désintallateur ? Cratès semble avoir apporté des éléments de réflexion :


Cratès a dit:


> ce que fait MacKeeper prend des risques à l'utiliser


=> donc MAcKeeper ca menace la stabilité.


Cratès a dit:


> Pour les logiciels à désinstaller, la procédure la plus prudente et la  plus saine par conséquent consiste à utiliser l'outil de désinstallation  fourni s'il y en a un


=> tout le monde est d'accord



Cratès a dit:


> 'utilisation d'un logiciel dédié  comme CleanApp ou AppCleaner ne peut en aucun cas dispenser de cette  prudence : il faut toujours vérifier ce qu'ils proposent de  supprimer.



Donc, si on désintalle et réinstalle souvent, il faut suprrimer
1/  avec l'outil de désintallation du soft
2/ si non, avec un logiciel de désintallation en vérifiant ce qu'il fait
3/ aller chercher soi meme apres la désintallation

pour garder une stabilité performante, ne pensez vous pas aussi qu'il est peut etre plus simple de réinstaller le système assez régulièrement ? a quelle fréquence conseillez vous? 

Merci en tout cas pour tous vos éclaircissements.

Banzai.

"Tout ce qui est fait, reste à faire", Jankelevitch.

Z.


----------



## subsole (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
_On n'est pas sur Pc_  .
 Il est excessivement rare de devoir réinstaller le système, si l'on suit les quelques conseils donnés plus haut et si l'on a un minimum de bon sens.
Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu à réinstaller un système  ( Depuis aout 2002 Jaguar 10.2 ) pour cause de problèmes non résolus.

Il faut désinstaller tous les gros logiciels avec le désintalleur (type Photoshop, Dreamweaver, bref Adobe, et ou FinalCut, etc)
Pour les petits logiciels qui n'ont pas de désinstalleurs, le plus simple est de placer l'application dans corbeille avec son/ses_ .plist_ qui se trouvent généralement le dossier Préférences de l'User (Pour les .plist ce n'est pas une obligation, donc si l'on est pas certain on ne touche rien.)


----------



## zarathoustra (24 Janvier 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour les petits logiciels qui n'ont pas de désinstalleurs, le plus simple est de placer l'application dans corbeille avec son/ses_ .plist_ qui se trouvent généralement le dossier Préférences de l'User (Pour les .plist ce n'est pas une obligation, donc si l'on est pas certain on ne touche rien.)



Merci pour tes éclaircissements ; juste, quand tu es amené à "tester" un max d'applis dans ton activité professionnelle, tu installes souvent des petites applis non connues en développement.
Mon gros problème, c'est comment etre sûr qu'elle ne désorganise pas le tout? Comme on fait un peu les explorateurs, les retours d'expérience ne nous permettent pas toujours d'éviter les erreurs....

A part, utiliser un ordi uniquement pour ca, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution. Peut etre un osx virtuel sous os x?

Z.


----------



## subsole (24 Janvier 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Merci pour tes éclaircissements ; juste, quand tu es amené à "tester" un max d'applis dans ton activité professionnelle, tu installes souvent des petites applis non connues en développement.
> Mon gros problème, c'est comment etre sûr qu'elle ne désorganise pas le tout? Comme on fait un peu les explorateurs, les retours d'expérience ne nous permettent pas toujours d'éviter les erreurs....
> 
> A part, utiliser un ordi uniquement pour ca, je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution. Peut etre un osx virtuel sous os x?
> ...



Tu peux dédier un session uniquement pour les tests et installer les applications au niveau du dossier Applications de l'User*, ou encore mieux installer un second système sur une autre partition, _ le summum_ ^^ étant second DD.
*Mais, certains gros logiciels en installe  balance un peu partout dans le système. 
Personnellement je teste sur un système installé sur un autre DD.


----------



## zarathoustra (24 Janvier 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Tu peux dédier un session uniquement pour les tests et installer les applications au niveau du dossier Applications de l'User*,



j'ai déjà utilisé cette méthode, mais des logiciels de design et de son notamment ont fait totalement disjoncté la library et ca a affecté l'ensemble du système, pourtant ce n'était que des tout petits softs et ca ne sentait pas le profil "gros logiciel" par excellence (comme Adobe par ex qui est une usine a gaz)



subsole a dit:


> Tou encore mieux installer un second système sur une autre partition, _ le summum_ ^^ étant second DD."



Très intéressant ! 

1/ Donc, on  pourrait faire tourner un autre systeme osx sur un disque dur externe (par ex) pour tester des applis avant de les balancer sur le gros systeme?

2. Penses tu, Subsole, que (si on a les ressources suffisantes) faire tourner un osx virtuel c'est bon également?

Z.

ps: c'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas donner des étoiles pour les réponses les plus pertinentes sur MacGe sinon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> 1/ Donc, on  pourrait faire tourner un autre systeme osx sur un disque dur externe (par ex) pour tester des applis avant de les balancer sur le gros systeme?



Tout à fait, sur Mac, tu peux installer un système sur chaque volume (pas seulement autre disque, mais aussi sur chaque partition d'un même disque), et choisir au démarrage (en maintenant la touche "alt" enfoncée jusqu'à apparition de l'écran bleu donnant les choix possibles) celui sur lequel tu souhaite démarrer.



zarathoustra a dit:


> 2. Penses tu, Subsole, que (si on a les ressources suffisantes) faire tourner un osx virtuel c'est bon également?



La licence de Mac OS X interdisant de faire tourner ce système sur autre chose qu'un Macintosh, ça a tué dans l'&#339;uf toute velléité de développer un logiciel de virtualisation, donc, pas de Mac OS X virtuel possible.



zarathoustra a dit:


> ps: c'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas donner des étoiles pour les réponses les plus pertinentes sur MacGe sinon.



des étoiles aux réponses les plus pertinentes, non, mais des "points de réputation" (appelés "points disco") à leurs auteurs, oui ! 

Ainsi parla Zaratho Pascal 77 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> ps: c'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas donner des étoiles pour les réponses les plus pertinentes sur MacGe sinon.



Tu peux cliquer sur la boule à facettes et mettre un commentaire sympa au post qui t'a plu. Mais c'est accessoire. Personne ne t'en voudra de ne pas l'avoir fait. On répond pour se faire plaisir et s'amuser ou se sentir un peu utile (certains, les "bons en informatique", le sont plus que d'autres ; ce sont ceux qui débarquent après moi pour corriger mes erreurs ou mes approximations... ). La récompense est là.

Edit (après la réponse de Pascal 77) : 

Qu'est-ce que je disais ? J'ai été devancé d'une minute par un vrai pro...


----------



## zarathoustra (24 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La licence de Mac OS X interdisant de faire tourner ce système sur autre chose qu'un Macintosh, ça a tué dans l'uf toute velléité de développer un logiciel de virtualisation, donc, pas de Mac OS X virtuel possible.



mais virtualiser un osx a partir d'un osx ? ca rentre dans les conditions de la licence ? ca peut paraitre tordu, mais au moins on peut s'essayer a installer n'importe quoi tout en ne risquant pas grand chose....



Pascal 77 a dit:


> des étoiles aux réponses les plus pertinentes, non, mais des "points de réputation" (appelés "points disco") à leurs auteurs, oui !
> 
> Ainsi parla Zaratho Pascal 77 !



Oui, c'est clair que les intervenants ici méritent des points discos.

Mais les points discos, ca fait funny. 
Je voulais parler aussi du coté "information pertinente" sans blabla redondant, de manière à ce que d'autres peresonnes puissent accéder plus rapidement à vos commentaires.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h49 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> On répond pour se faire plaisir et s'amuser ou se sentir un peu utile


et par passion, aussi et surtout non?



Cratès a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais ? J'ai été devancé d'une minute par un vrai pro...



Oui, ca a chargé lourd.

Z.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Janvier 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Que faire si pas de désintallateur ? Cratès semble avoir apporté des éléments de réflexion :
> => donc MAcKeeper ca menace la stabilité.
> => tout le monde est d'accord
> 
> ...






zarathoustra a dit:


> Que faire si pas de désintallateur ? Cratès semble avoir apporté des éléments de réflexion :
> => donc MAcKeeper ca menace la stabilité.
> => tout le monde est d'accord
> 
> ...




Si on désinstalle et on réinstalle souvent déjà, je dirais : 
1. On se demande si on ne désinstalle et réinstalle pas TROP souvent.
Si ! 

Ensuite si on persiste à désinstaller et réinstaller souvent : 
1. On utilise l&#8217;outil de désinstallation du Soft 
2. On fout à la poubelle
3. Éventuellement, on se demande après si ça peut avoir laissé des bouts quelque part qui pourrait s&#8217;avérer un peu gros.
4. Éventuellement, si vraiment on a des doutes on vérifie avec un désinstalleur avant de le coller à la poubelle

Où regarder ? 
1. Avant tout dans /Bibliothèque/ Application Support/ et MaPetiteMaison/ Bibliothèque/Application Support pour les plus gros bouts (intéressant pour l&#8217;espace disque)
2. Sinon on peut encore trouver des morceaux à la racine des Bibliothèques et dans le dossier Préférences des bibliothèques, mais là c&#8217;est moins grave (des fichiers préférences ridicules de quelques ko).

Pour garder une stabilité performante essentiellement il faut éviter de triturer à l&#8217;aveugle. 
En gros je dirais que l&#8217;essentiel est de :
1. Ne pas charger son disque comme un mulet pour le laisser un peu "respirer" 
2. De temps à autre quand vraiment ça ralentit vider les caches avec Onyx. J'ai bien dit quand ça ralentit ou même plutôt quand ça bugue.
3. Si vraiment ça ralentit et au bout d'un an ou deux, on peut faire un aller-retour avec un clone pour "défragmenter" un peu.
*4. On n'est pas sous Windows  : les fichiers préférences ne sont pas une base de registre et ne "polluent" pas le système.
5. On n'est pas sous Windows, la plupart des utilisateurs qui veulent "entretenir" leur système finissent toujours par le trucider, ceux qui ne s'emmerdent pas n'ont pas de problème. 
*



zarathoustra a dit:


> "Tout ce qui est fait, reste à faire", Jankelevitch.



Laisse Vladimir hors de tout ça, s'il-te-plaît. A mon avis, cette citation à une vocation morale, pas techniciste.



> Faire et défaire, c'est toujours travailler
> Marcel Dupont





> Faut jamais écouter ce que dit Marcel, c'est rien qu'un putain de maniaque
> Bebert Durand




---------------

Sinon oui, si tu bricoles avec pas mal de gros softs à la Photoshop etc. un clone sur un DD externe ne serait pas une mauvaise idée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> mais virtualiser un osx a partir d'un osx ? ca rentre dans les conditions de la licence ? ca peut paraitre tordu, mais au moins on peut s'essayer a installer n'importe quoi tout en ne risquant pas grand chose....



Oui, mais voilà : le logiciel permettant de faire ça n'existe pas à ma connaissance, et Apple s'oppose à toute tentative de cet ordre, puis, ça me parait plus simple d'installer une autre occurrence de Mac OS sur une autre partition ou sur un autre disque pour faire les tests !


----------



## zarathoustra (24 Janvier 2011)

CQFD, c'est très clair merci, Docteur Mac.


Le docteur a dit:


> Laisse Vladimir hors de tout ça, s'il-te-plaît. A mon avis, cette citation à une vocation morale, pas techniciste.



Exactement, mais je donnais cette citation, non pas pour la relation avec ce post, mais juste pour l'offrir à ceux qui ne la connaitraient pas, pour les inviter à la découvrir dans son contexte.

C'est une forme de cadeau si tu veux, et je n'offense pas l'auteur car je le cite et je ne fais pas de lien direct avec le post.



Le docteur a dit:


> Sinon oui, si tu bricoles avec pas mal de gros softs à la Photoshop etc. un clone sur un DD externe ne serait pas une mauvaise idée.



Merci pour le conseil. Je vais m'y atteler. Et tu as déjà réussi à faire une virtuatlisation de mac os X sous mac os X ?

Z.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais voilà : le logiciel permettant de faire ça n'existe pas à ma connaissance, et Apple s'oppose à toute tentative de cet ordre, puis, ça me parait plus simple d'installer une autre occurrence de Mac OS sur une autre partition ou sur un autre disque pour faire les tests !



A ma connaissance non plus, Parallel non.

Donc un autre disque !

Z.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Janvier 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> CQFD, c'est très clair merci, Docteur Mac.
> 
> 
> Exactement, mais je donnais cette citation, non pas pour la relation avec ce post, mais juste pour l'offrir à ceux qui ne la connaitraient pas, pour les inviter à la découvrir dans son contexte.
> ...



C'était une blague de philosophe ...


----------



## subsole (25 Janvier 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Très intéressant !
> 
> 1/ Donc, on  pourrait faire tourner un autre systeme osx sur un disque dur externe (par ex) pour tester des applis avant de les balancer sur le gros systeme?
> ps: c'est dommage que l'on ne puisse pas donner des étoiles pour les réponses les plus pertinentes sur MacGe sinon.



^^ Des promesses, toujours des promesses .... .....Soeur Anne ne vois tu rien venir ....


----------



## Coolsinus (25 Janvier 2011)

Juste une petite info au passage à propos de ce logiciel : je l'ai installé, j'ai effacer le contenu que je ne désirais plus, ou les fichiers doubles etc. Le tout pour dire qu'une petite icône avec le logo de MacKeeper s'est installer sur la barre en haut de l'écran. En cliquant dessus il y avais écrit : realtime search, ou dans le genre, ce qui signifie que l'application était constamment en train de chercher pour d'éventuels mauvais fichier, ce qui a causé comme conséquence le plantage de chaque application que j'ouvrais, et MEME du Finder !! 

Il faut donc décocher cette option si elle s'est cochée automatiquement pour éviter que cela ne vous cause ces problemes ! 

Ps : j'étais à deux doigts de rebooter :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2011)

Au-delà des principes que j'ai exposés plus haut, certains commentaires d'utilisateurs laissés sur MacUpdate m'inciteraient à être prudent, sinon circonspect, vis-à-vis de l'intérêt de MacKeeper (http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/33710/mackeeper) :
Captain-Image reviewed on 21 Jan 2011I've written a review about MacKeeper month ago and it have been deleted. In short: aggressive app. This is an application that forces you to install their antivirus program. it does not matter if you have installed another antivirus program, MacKeeper will say that your system is at high risk. It does not matter if you have other anti-thief program, MacKeeper will say that you are unprotected. This program is designed for people who refuse to think and wants to be guided by some automate faceless Deus ex machine.​ Un autre commentaire signale des procédés commerciaux discutables de la part des éditeurs du logiciel (j'ai vérifié sur leur site et il semble y avoir effectivement problème) :
Svl commented on 16 Jan 2011
This looks fishy to say the least. Their website is riddled with false reviews that don't link through. I.e. they list a 5 star rating with MacUpdate on their homepage which, as you can see for yourself, is not true. The ratings here seem unrealistically high for a program that has just reached version 1.0.2. Did no one experience any bugs at all? They also list a review from MacWord that doesn't exist and list their product in Google ads as recommended by MacRumors which also doesn't seem to be correct.​ La lecture de certains fils de MacRumors relatifs à d'autres programmes de "nettoyage" ne donne guère davantage envie de les utiliser (_CleanMyMac cleaned to much_ : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=709930).

Pour ceux qui lisent l'anglais, je recommande la lecture suivante : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=999635 (fil consacré aux meilleures méthodes pour supprimer des résidus laissés par des applications). On y trouve ce post intéressant (#7) : 
  I just tested a few of these, using Skype.app as the file to be deleted.
  AppZapper found 4 items
  AppCleaner found 6 items
  AppDelete found 9 items
  EasyFind found 16 items
  Finder found 17 items​


----------



## zarathoustra (27 Janvier 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Au-delà des principes que j'ai exposés plus haut, certains commentaires d'utilisateurs



CQFD, Félicitations, tout y est.

Merci et bravo.

Z.


----------



## tsunade (1 Octobre 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Dans le dossier Préférences des bibliothèques, mais là c&#8217;est moins grave (des fichiers préférences ridicules de quelques ko).
> 
> 3. Si vraiment ça ralentit et au bout d'un an ou deux, on peut faire un aller-retour avec un clone pour "défragmenter" un peu.



Bonjour, j'ai lu vos posts avec grand intérêt. Je fais partie de ceux qui par pure ignorance, manque d'intérêt et de temps ne touche à rien !!! sauf ménage dans mes fichiers, et sauvegarde sur DDE,  y'a un minimum !! Mais là je trouve que mon mac OS X de 2006  un peu lent, et je m'apprête à supprimer des applications qui ne me servent pas. Je suis vraiment ignare en la matière et je me contente de poser des questions !!

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire le point 3 ? faire un aller-retour avec un clone pour défragmenter un peu ?

Merci. Je vous trouve tous très pertinents et vos explications très claires. 






---------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, Tsunade.

Réinstaller un clone de son système est réputé la meilleure méthode de défragmentation sur Mac OS X.

Des explications sont données dans les fils suivants :

http://forums.macg.co/applications/defragmenter-som-mac-293758.html
http://forums.macg.co/applications/quel-est-le-meilleur-logiciel-de-defragmentation-704972.html

Tu constateras que l'utilité même d'une défragmentation est fortement discutée. Heureusement, je n'ai pas les compétences techniques pour relancer la polémique... 

Il y a par ailleurs des tas d'autres facteurs qui peuvent intervenir dans le ralentissement d'un Mac. Mais ce serait plutôt l'affaire d'un autre fil. Beaucoup ont déjà été ouverts sur ce thème.


----------



## tsunade (1 Octobre 2011)

D'accord, je vais aller lire ces fils.

merci beaucoup.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Octobre 2011)

Pense aussi à vérifier tout simplement si ton disque dur n'est pas tout simplement blindé.
Fais un clic droit sur le disque dur principal et choisit "Lire les informations", s'il te reste très peu de place, ce n'est pas étonnant non plus que le système ralentisse (le Mac n'arrive plus à faire ses caches correctement).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h09 ----------

Quand l'iBook de ma blonde ralentit trop je vérifie d'abord ce point, ensuite je fais un petit nettoyage avec Onyx (je passe par automation en choisissant ce qui me semble le plus légitime selon le contexte, en général en mettant les choix par défaut + opérations de maintenance). Avant de se lancer Onyx vérifie de plus l'état smart du DD (qui tente de déterminer si le disque n'est pas en fin de vie) et vérifie le disque dur (quelques petites erreurs disques peuvent déjà en elles-même bien ralentir une machine). Si le DD contient des erreurs, il te faudra redémarrer sur le disque d'installation (en maintenant "C" enfoncé) et choisir "utilitaire disque" dans le menu du haut &#8212;*si tu es sous Lion (ce qui me semble peu probable) c'est encore plus simple puisqu'on peut redémarrer depuis la partition de secours en faisant "alt" au démarrage
Avant de se lancer dans du complexe, autant tenter le simple (même si ça ne semble pas forcément simple vu comme ça).


----------



## macbook white (2 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
si tu veux faire des opérations de maintenance et de nettoyage dans ton mac, je te conseille d'utiliser "Onyx" qui peut etre téléchargé ici:http://www.titanium.free.fr/download.php?sid=e25904de4d4b6300af988c7797384b93

Pour l'histoire d'anti-virus , pas besoin sur le mac.


----------



## Nyrvan (2 Octobre 2011)

tsunade a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai lu vos posts avec grand intérêt. Je fais partie de ceux qui par pure ignorance, manque d'intérêt et de temps ne touche à rien !!! sauf ménage dans mes fichiers, et sauvegarde sur DDE,  y'a un minimum !! Mais là je trouve que mon mac OS X de 2006  un peu lent, et je m'apprête à supprimer des applications qui ne me servent pas. Je suis vraiment ignare en la matière et je me contente de poser des questions !!
> 
> Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire le point 3 ? faire un aller-retour avec un clone pour défragmenter un peu ?
> 
> Merci. Je vous trouve tous très pertinents et vos explications très claires.



Comme il a été dit, la meilleure façon de défragmenter un disque sur Mac, c'est de faire un clone de celui-ci sur un disque dur externe et en suite de faire l'opération inverse. Maintenant, un système de 2006, même si MacOS X est réputé stable et endurant, mériterait presque un coup de jeune. Je te conseil plus de faire une nouvelle installation.

Après, si ta machine date aussi de 2006, avec les programmes de dernière génération, il est normal que ton ordinateur te paraisse plus lent.


----------



## bofy (2 Octobre 2011)

La theorie de la peur ..... ah vite, vite votre ordi est super infecté achetez vite mon produit qui va vous sauver la vie....
ben voici de quoi faire la même chose gratuitement et sans spyware:
antivirus:
http://www.clamxav.com/download.php
entretien de la machine:
http://www.titanium.free.fr/download.php

et oubliez tout les autres.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2011)

bofy a dit:


> ben voici de quoi faire la même chose gratuitement et sans spyware:
> antivirus:
> http://www.clamxav.com/download.php



Ça serait bien de ne pas induire les nioubes en erreur, ClamXav *n'est pas* un anti-virus, c'est juste un détecteur de virus, ce qui n'est pas la même chose.

Sur Mac, un anti-virus gratuit (pour usage personnel, non commercial), ça existe (il y a le même sous Windows, mais payant) !

Par ailleurs, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que même inoffensif pour nos Mac, les virus PC peuvent causer des dégâts, tel ceux subis par un de mes clients, qui a mis trois ans à surmonter les conséquences économiques d'une infection inoffensive pour ses Mac, mais qui avait provoqué le blacklistage de ses adresses Mail chez ses donneurs d'ordres, qui, du coup, ne recevaient plus ses devis, et passaient donc leurs marchés à ses concurrents !


----------



## tsunade (2 Octobre 2011)

Merci bien, je suis allé voir les posts sur la défragmentation. Je ne me sens pas encore sûre pour tenter l'opération. 

Je suis aussi allé voir mes données de capacités :

capacité 232,57 GO
Dispo 123,79
utilisé  108,78

ça me semble correct.

Sinon à propos de cette remarque :

"Après, si ta machine date aussi de 2006, avec les programmes de dernière génération, il est normal que ton ordinateur te paraisse plus lent". 

Je ne comprends pas bien la logique, quand j'ai la sensation qu'il est plus lent c'est par rapport à des programmes que j'ai toujours utilisés.

Onyx me paraît bien, je crois que je vais tenter avec ça, d'autant plus que s'il détecte si le DD est en fin de vie, c'est une information capitale !!!

Merci beaucoup en tous cas de votre aide.


----------



## stoden (2 Octobre 2011)

bonjour a tous, je viens de télécharger (voir acheter) l'application "Mackeeper".  les commentaires que j'ai pu lire était en général positif.

j'avais télécharger il y plusieurs mois "virus barrier express", mais assez lent et bouffait plein de batterie;

ayant un nouveau système antivirus, puis je supprimer le "virus barrier express"? est ce que celui de mackeeper est fiable et suffisant?

merci de m'aider 

bonne soirée à tous,

denis

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h21 ----------

par la meme occasion, free memory est encore necessaire?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir.

Ni MacKeeper ni FreeMemory ne sont le moins du monde indispensables. On peut parfaitement entretenir son sytème et se protéger sans avoir recours à ces outils. Ils sont soit inutiles, soit dangereux. Mac OS X n'est pas un système parfait ou invulnérable. Mais on l'utilise d'autant mieux qu'on a appris à se délivrer de réflexes acquis sur Windows. L'obsession du nettoyage, par le biais d'outils dont le fonctionnement est rarement transparent, est une source récurrente de plantages, de ralentissements et de pertes de données. 

Voir les discussions suivantes sur Mackeeper :

http://forums.macg.co/applications/processus-mackeeper-insuppressible-623162.html
http://forums.macg.co/applications/suprimer-mackeeper-749972.html
http://forums.macg.co/applications/appli-mackeeper-667902.html
http://forums.macg.co/applications/mackeeper-version-payante-ou-free-579382-2.html
http://forums.macg.co/applications/mackeeper-que-penser-des-alertes-antivirus-et-antivol-840722.html

En bref, les gens vraiment instruits en informatique sont totalement sceptiques, sinon franchement hostiles ; les moins instruits comme moi arrivent très bien à vivre sans...

Rien que pour le fun, je rajoute deux commentaires gratinés trouvés sur MacUpdate. Ils résument ce qu'il faut probablement penser de MacKeeper :

_This software is an abomination to OS X and an insult to Mac users everywhere. Please do not even install this garbage-ware to "try" it._ [29 Sep 2011]
 

_This program is evil, I have been paid twice now by unsuspecting clients that installed it on their Macs only to have it make a giant mess of their Macs that were running fine before this program got installed. __In both cases system was glacially slow, no connection to internet and I was forced to take machines back to my office. After researching the experiences of others I downloaded the uninstall script and removed it, problems resolved and the Macs once again were running fine. __This program should be banned, it is useless and causes more damage than good. _[13 Sep 2011]


----------



## Nyrvan (2 Octobre 2011)

Je me suis fait griller par Cratès !

En fait, j'allais répondre plus ou moins la même chose que lui. Maintenant, si tu veux un vrai anti-virus pour protéger ton Mac des chevaux de Troie, il existe plusieurs solutions : la série VirusBarrier  (il faut prendre la version sur le site, pas la version MAS), Avast ou Sphos. Mais quoi qu'il en soit, Mackeeper est clairement un logiciel à éviter à tout prix !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2011)

stoden a dit:


> j'avais télécharger il y plusieurs mois "virus barrier express", mais assez lent et bouffait plein de batterie



Plus haut, j'indiquais un "vai" anti-virus gratuit sur Mac, je j'utilise personnellement depuis sa sortie (plus d'un an si ma mémoire ne m'abuse) sur plusieurs machines (Tiger, Leopard, et même Snow Leo, mais là je n'ai encore que très peu de recul) :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur Mac, un anti-virus gratuit (pour usage personnel, non commercial), ça existe (il y a le même sous Windows, mais payant) !



Je suis donc en mesure d'affirmer ceci : que ça soit sur une machine "puissante" ou sur un vieux clou (G3/500 sous Tiger), je ne remarque aucun ralentissement décelable de la machine (Moniteur d'activité indique une occupation processeur inférieure en général à 0,1%, avec des pointes de courte durée vers 0,6% au moment du montage d'un nouveau disque et à peine plus de 6%* pendant un scan systématique d'un disque sur mon Mac Mini C2D à 2 Ghz) , non plus qu'un quelconque changement dans l'autonomie des trois portables où je l'ai installé.





(*) Je rappelle que sur un système "multi-processeur" ou à processeur "multi-core", le pourcentage indiqué par Moniteur d'activité est calculé sur un seul processeur ou c&#339;ur, donc sur un dual core par exemple, une indication de 10% indique en réalité 5% de l'occupation totale du processeur.


----------



## stoden (3 Octobre 2011)

bonsoir à tous, 

je viens d'acheter l'application mackeeper.  en effet, les avis sur les forums sont positifs.  j'avais tout d'abord télécharger les applications "virus barrière express" ainsi que "free mémory", mais pour le premier, très lent et pompant énormément de batterie,

pouvez vous me confirmer l'efficacité de mackeeper?  puis je supprimer les deux autres applications, qui si je comprends bien, plus aucune nécessité,

merci à tous,

denis


----------



## daffyb (3 Octobre 2011)

je n'ai rien de tout ça depuis plus de 25 chez la pomme, et mon Mac va très bien.


----------



## stoden (3 Octobre 2011)

merci daffyb, argent jeté?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2011)

Et bien, stoden, combien de fois vas-tu poser la même question, en affectant de ne pas voir les avis donnés (et je ne parle pas forcément du mien : j'ai cité 5 fils différents sur notre forum, sans compter des opinions exprimées sur MacUpdate) ?

Hier même :

http://forums.macg.co/applications/mackeeper-version-payante-ou-free-579382-2.html#post9790122 (mon post et celui de Nyrvan).

J'aurais pu citer celui-ci aussi, qui apparaît en bas de cette page : http://forums.macg.co/applications/fichiers-qui-disparaissent-mac-keeper-418141.html


----------



## stoden (3 Octobre 2011)

désolé pour l'insistance mais première question posée hier introuvable... 

version payante!!

en ce qui concerne les 2 autres applications, je veux les effacer?

merci pour votre aide 

stoden


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2011)

Pour les logiciels d'Intego, il y a un désinstalleur dédié (c'est une fonction du package d'installation). C'est lui qu'il faut utiliser, après avoir désactivé l'application. Il ne faut donc pas mettre la mettre simplement à la corbeille. Le cas échéant, télécharger ce désinstalleur : http://www.integodownload.com/mac/X/IntegoUninstaller.dmg (l'info est fournie par Intego : http://support.intego.com/kb/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=214)

Pour FreeMemory, je ne sais pas. Voir sur le site du développeur.


----------



## stoden (3 Octobre 2011)

merci beaucoup cratès,

je te souhaite une bonne soirée et vais m'atteler à tout cela...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2011)

Bonne soirée à toi aussi. Sois prudent dans tes manipulations et n'oublie pas tes sauvegardes : on a vite fait de perdre des données...


----------



## stoden (3 Octobre 2011)

ok (ai time capsule)


----------



## volk (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

Si quelqu'un peux me dire si un MacKeeper est efficace?
Merci d'avance...


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
On va pas se créer un énième fil pour parler de MacKeeper. Tout ce qui peut en être dit l'a déjà été, on va donc se contenter de recoller à un fil récent qui fait le tour de la question. Bonne lecture !


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
En lisant ce topic tu auras la réponse. 
Le post n° 37 résume parfaitement la situation.


----------



## jipeelfe (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous , je viens de télécharger la version Free de MacKeeper et avant de lancer quoique ce soit , je me suis dit qu'un petit tour sur le forum était judicieux 

Après avoir lu les différents post , je renonce à ce programme . Par contre pour ce qui est de nettoyer le disque dur des fichiers inutiles , j'ai sur mon Imac AppCleaner que j'utilise systématiquement ! Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## zarathoustra (27 Octobre 2011)

jipeelfe a dit:


> Bonjour à tous , je viens de télécharger la version Free de MacKeeper et avant de lancer quoique ce soit , je me suis dit qu'un petit tour sur le forum était judicieux
> 
> Après avoir lu les différents post , je renonce à ce programme . Par contre pour ce qui est de nettoyer le disque dur des fichiers inutiles , j'ai sur mon Imac AppCleaner que j'utilise systématiquement ! Qu'en pensez vous ?



AppCleaner c'est pour désinstaller 'proprement" les applications.

Que fais tu d'auttre avec?

Z.


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2011)

Mais qu'avez-vous donc tant à supprimer comme "fichiers inutiles" ? Mis à part vider éventuellement les caches une fois de temps en temps (je dirais une fois par an, sauf si un problème me conduit à le faire entre-temps), chose qu'Onyx fait parfaitement bien, je ne vois rien de spécial à supprimer. Sauf à avoir un disque dur tout petit (peut-être que les machines équipées de SSD ont des problèmes de place, après tout)...


----------



## zarathoustra (27 Octobre 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Mais qu'avez-vous donc tant à supprimer comme "fichiers inutiles" ? Mis à part vider éventuellement les caches une fois de temps en temps (je dirais une fois par an, sauf si un problème me conduit à le faire entre-temps), chose qu'Onyx fait parfaitement bien, je ne vois rien de spécial à supprimer. Sauf à avoir un disque dur tout petit (peut-être que les machines équipées de SSD ont des problèmes de place, après tout)...



Oui, a part les applications qu'il peut supprimer avec son AppCleaner.
A part ca, en effet, ils risquent surtout de supprimer des fichiers à ne pas supprimer.


----------



## jipeelfe (27 Octobre 2011)

Hello , je ne veux rien supprimer d'extraordinaire, c'est juste un vieux réflexe de windows 

et quand je désinstall un programme , j'aime bien penser que tout à été nettoyer . Je pense que AppCleaner doit faire ce travaille correctement . 

Avec les applications intégrées au Mac , il y a des choses à faire de temps en temps ?

PS : C'est bon de se retrouver " Junior"


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2011)

jipeelfe a dit:


> Hello , je ne veux rien supprimer d'extraordinaire, c'est juste un vieux réflexe de windows
> 
> et quand je désinstall un programme , j'aime bien penser que tout à été nettoyer . Je pense que AppCleaner doit faire ce travaille correctement



Alors  il va falloir que tu perde l'habitude de penser comme un "Windows user", rien de ce qui "traîne" ne peut perturber le fonctionnement de Mac OS, *et non, trois fois non*, ni AppCleaner, ni aucun de ses équivalents ne fait ce travail correctement en tout état de cause. Au mieux, ils laissent traîner des trucs, *mais au pire, ils en suppriment qu'ils auraient du laisser*.

Pour désinstaller une application sur Mac, il y a quatre cas de figure, deux dans le cas d'applications respectant les directives d'Apple :

1) un "désinstalleur" est fourni avec (des fois, c'est l'installeur qui propose cette option, des fois, c'est un script spécifique) : tu l'utilises
2) rien n'est fourni (typiquement c'est le cas des applications qu'on copie simplement dans le dossier "Applications", mais pas que &#8230 : tu jettes l'application, et c'est tout.

Et deux dans le cas des applications ne respectant pas les directives d'Apple :

1) un "tuto" de désinstallation est fourni, sur le site du développeur/distributeur ou sous forme de fichier fourni avec l'application : tu le suis à la lettre
2) l'application est fournie avec un installeur mais pas de désinstalleur ni de "tuto" : là, le mieux c'est d'éviter de l'installer, mais si c'est fait, il n'y a pas de règle générale, faut chercher au cas par cas.


----------



## zarathoustra (28 Octobre 2011)

jipeelfe a dit:


> Hello , je ne veux rien supprimer d'extraordinaire, c'est juste un vieux réflexe de windows
> 
> et quand je désinstall un programme , j'aime bien penser que tout à été nettoyer . Je pense que AppCleaner doit faire ce travaille correctement .
> 
> ...



Ce qu'il faut faire, c'est lire des choses pour que tu comprennes comment fonctionne le système MacOSX pour que tu penses mac sans penser windows.

Oublier Windows.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> *mais au pire, ils en suppriment qu'ils auraient du laisser*.



Oui !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h42 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> *mais au pire, ils en suppriment qu'ils auraient du laisser*.



Oui !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez, lâche toi, jamais 203 deux sans trois !


----------



## zarathoustra (28 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Allez, lâche toi, jamais 203 deux sans trois !



Je voulais vraiment souligner que* ce que tu as dit en noir est tres important a comprendre *pour des* windows user.*

_J'ai vraiment sacrifié des osX en voulant tout nettoyer, rien ne vaut un bon systeme ou l'on ne touche rien Et si je t'avais lu avant, ca aurait été mieux pour moi.._


----------



## jipeelfe (29 Octobre 2011)

OK , et merci pour vos réponses . Je vais donc regarder comment désinstaller AppCleaner , et faire comme vous le proposez .

Merci encore et comme leçon : il faut lire le forum et le web pour mieux apprendre le system OS


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2011)

Il y a plusieurs explications à ce qui a été constaté plus haut (l'obsession du "nettoyage" est un mauvais réflexe acquis avec Windows et dont il faut se libérer sur Mac). L'une d'entre elles s'appelle (horresco referens) "Base de registre" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Registry) :

*Criticism*

_While offering improvements over application-specific .INI files, the organization and implementation of the registry also has potential problems:_


_Installers and uninstallers become more complex when applications rely on Registry configuration settings that need to be created by installation applications, because these Registry settings cannot be transferred by copying the application files that comprise the application. Use of the Registry by non-COM based applications is optional; .NET applications use a configuration file instead of the Registry. Some other operating systems (e.g., Apple's Mac OS X and preceding iterations) also support installation through simple file copy.[4]_
_Because information required for loading device drivers is stored in the registry,[5] a damaged System registry can stop device drivers from loading, leading to loss of functionality or inability of the Windows system to boot, and forcing a user to utilize the last known configuration in order to successfully boot, if available._
_The parts of the registry may have to be kept in sync with the file system (e.g., deleting a COM-based application from the file system rather than uninstalling it may leave associated configuration items entries in the registry if the application is legacy and does not use side-by-side registry-free configuration.[6])_
_Applications that make use of the registry to store and retrieve their settings may be unsuitable for use on portable devices used to carry applications from one system to another. Similarly, it is often not possible to copy installed applications that use the Registry to another computer. This means that software usually has to be reinstalled from original media after a computer upgrade or rebuild, or each of COM components manually re-registered. Registration-free COM addresses this problem and Application virtualization attempts to work around it._
_The centralized nature of the registry creates interdependencies between applications and system components that undermine the engineering principle of modular design. Any process with sufficient privileges can delete or modify configuration data associated with other programs or system components and thereby potentially cause them to fail._
​


----------



## arbaot (6 Novembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) l'application est fournie avec un installeur mais pas de désinstalleur ni de "tuto" : là, le mieux c'est d'éviter de l'installer, mais si c'est fait, il n'y a pas de règle générale, faut chercher au cas par cas.



dans ce cas la je (re)lance l'install avec fseventer ouvert 
ce soft affiche 
une arborescence des fichiers ouvert/ créés /modifiés
une liste des fichiers utilisé et l'opération faite
etc


----------



## zarathoustra (7 Novembre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> dans ce cas la je (re)lance l'install avec fseventer ouvert
> ce soft affiche
> une arborescence des fichiers ouvert/ créés /modifiés
> une liste des fichiers utilisé et l'opération faite
> etc



Salut arbaot

en effent,  ca lair sympa de lancer linstall avec fseventer ouvert

mais y a pas un risque de "mettre le fouilli" partout si on ne fait pas ca parfaitement?

Z


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> [&#8230;]mais y a pas un risque de "mettre le fouilli" partout si on ne fait pas ca parfaitement?
> [&#8230;]



Si j'ai bien compris son fonctionnement, fseventer se contente de répertorier l'ensemble des changements opérés par l'installation d'une application, de façon à faciliter le retour en arrière si nécessaire. Il ne modifie rien en lui-même. Il peut être utile notamment dans le cas d'applications qui disséminent des fichiers un peu partout, sous des noms pas toujours aisés à retrouver après coup. 

Les désinstalleurs génériques comme AppCleaner se contentent d'une recherche portant sur le nom de l'application : ils ne retrouveront pas un fichier créé par cette application, mais portant un nom sans rapport avec cette dernière, ou risquent de supprimer des fichiers faussement associés à cette même application du simple fait de leur nom (il existe par exemple deux applications appelées "Spark" : un gestionnaire de raccourcis et un gestionnaire de tâches ; vouloir supprimer l'une avec AppCleaner ou un équivalent, c'est courir le risque d'effacer des fichiers liés à l'autre, par simple confusion homonymique).


----------



## Taulier (2 Mai 2012)

Pour rester dans le thème du sujet, j'estime qu'il n'est pas judicieux d'ouvrir un nouveau thread car nous parlons à peu de chose pres de la même chose

je viens de m'apercevoir par l'intermédiaire de la version d'essai de Mac Keeper que mon ordi était infecté.

La version d'essai m'indique donc qu'il est très urgent pour moi de régler les différents problèmes de mon mac ( spyware, virus, utilisation inutile de fichiers ... et j'en passe), tous les voyants sont rouges...mais je n'ai pas accès aux noms de ces intrus avec la version light...
Puis aprés avoir parcouru ce thread, j'ai decidé de désinstaller mac keeper version d'essai et d&#8217;écouter certains qui proposent SOPHOS puisque c'est gratuit et probablement digne de confiance... mais ce dernier n'a rien trouvé!!!

et là j'ai donc un gros doute d'autant que j'ai oui dire qu'un virus ou spyware aurait contaminés des centaines de milliers de mac... quel est le nom de cette pathologie?

A qui faire confiance? mac keeper ou sophos? un autre?

merci


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mai 2012)

Taulier a dit:


> Pour rester dans le thème du sujet, j'estime qu'il n'est pas judicieux d'ouvrir un nouveau thread car nous parlons à peu de chose pres de la même chose
> 
> je viens de m'apercevoir par l'intermédiaire de la version d'essai de Mac Keeper que mon ordi était infecté.
> 
> ...


Mac Keeper est réputé pour le fait que la version Light détecte de pseudos infections ceci pour inciter le piégé à acheter la version complète&#8230; 

Version d'ailleurs que ne trouvera rien comme infection&#8230; 

Teste Sophos et tu verras&#8230;


----------



## subsole (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Quel est ton OS ?
Dans tous les cas, c'est très bien d'avoir viré Mackeeper.


----------



## Aliboron (2 Mai 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



Taulier a dit:


> je viens de m'apercevoir par l'intermédiaire de la version d'essai de Mac Keeper que mon ordi était infecté.


Relis ce fil depuis le début, je pense que tu verras vite que faire de MacKeeper : surtout le laisser dans la corbeille !

*J'ai déplacé ton message dans un fil plus approprié. *


----------



## Aliboron (27 Mai 2012)

Sur un autre site, une étude détaillée de MacKeeper et de ce qu'il faut en penser. Je trouve que ça méritait bien d'être vu point par point ! J'ai bien rigolé mais ai eu une pensée pour les braves gens peu expérimentés qui se font avoir par cet "outil" qui prétend maintenir le Mac en bon état.


----------



## macpacman (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai moi aussi viré MacKeeper, mais un problème persiste:
régulièrement quand je suis sur le net, s'affiche cette page

http://mackeeperapp.zeobit.com/land...b_2304&installer=&trt=5&alert=1&tid_ext=24026

Ceci étant, quand je fouille l'ordi lui-même, je ne trouve plus rien concernant MacKeeper.

Que dois-je faire? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2012)

macpacman a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai moi aussi viré MacKeeper, mais un problème persiste:
> régulièrement quand je suis sur le net, s'affiche cette page
> 
> ...



Vider les coockies de ton navigateur, pour commencer, si ça ne suffit pas, alors, il faudra chercher ailleurs.


----------



## Aliboron (8 Octobre 2012)

macpacman a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi viré MacKeeper, mais un problème persiste:
> régulièrement quand je suis sur le net, s'affiche cette page.../...


Ce n'est qu'une fenêtre publicitaire, là, qui n'a rien à voir avec une version installée. La preuve : non seulement elle s'affiche chez moi qui n'ai jamais installé MacKeeper, mais elle s'affiche même sur le PC avec Internet Explorer.  Donc rien à craindre de cette fenêtre, ça doit être juste un bout de code en javascript sur la page d'accueil...


----------



## macpacman (8 Octobre 2012)

Oui c'est vrai, ça n'est qu'une pub, mais c'est quand même irritant  Un truc comme ça, on peut le qualifier de "fenêtre surgissante"
Je voudrais bien l'avoir, ce bout de code.
Je viens donc de revider les cookies.
On verra si ça marche, mais je pense l'avoir déjà fait. En plus, j'ai passé Onyx entre temps, donc oui, les cookies ont déjà été effacées.
Ce que je viens de faire en plus c'est dans les préférences, j'ai sélectionné "Bloquer les cookies des tierces parties et des annonceurs", c'est peut-être de là que vient le problème.
A présent, w&s
Merci à tous deux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------

hébin ça n'a pas été long, elle vient de revenir :mouais:


----------



## macpacman (12 Octobre 2012)

J'ai failli essayer de supprimer et réinstaller Safari pour voir, mais finalement non.
Ce que j'ai fait: dans la Bibliothèque j'ai supprimé le dossier Safari. Ca devrait faire un bon ménage


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Octobre 2012)

macpacman a dit:


> J'ai failli essayer de supprimer et réinstaller Safari pour voir, mais finalement non.
> Ce que j'ai fait: dans la Bibliothèque *j'ai supprimé le dossier Safari*. Ca devrait faire un bon ménage


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

C'est du nettoyage par le vide ça :mouais:


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2012)

Un peu de lecture ici, surtout la réponse #6... http://forums.macg.co/bureautique-utilitaires-education/comment-desintaller-mackeeper-1162592.html


----------



## Aliboron (12 Octobre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> C'est du nettoyage par le vide ça&#8230; :mouais:


Oui, surtout pour venir à bout d'un bout de code sur la page d'accueil du site (et qu'il suffit d'aller effacer le cookie "zeobit.com" dans les préférences de Safari pour que la petite fenêtre revienne).


----------



## Arlequin (12 Octobre 2012)

Cela dit si la régie pub de Macg pouvait cesser de promouvoir cette merde, ce ne serait pas du luxe


----------



## macpacman (12 Octobre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> C'est du nettoyage par le vide ça :mouais:



Ouais, nettoyage karcher  J'étais à court d'idées, là
J'ai des signets à refaire, mais comme y'en avait beaucoup, c'est pas plus mal.
Merci à Locke et otgl. 
"Moniteur d'activités". C'est à retenir, ça. On ne pense pas assez souvent à fouiller les utilitaires, c'est vrai.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Octobre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Cela dit si la régie pub de Macg pouvait cesser de promouvoir cette merde, ce ne serait pas du luxe



Clairement.


----------



## subsole (13 Octobre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Cela dit si la régie pub de Macg pouvait cesser de promouvoir cette merde, ce ne serait pas du luxe


_"Bon ben heu ça va pas être possible, à cause de enfin, ça les arrange pas quoi, à cause de largent, enfin jtexpliqurai !"_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2012)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Avast (soft pour PC) en familial propose, par exemple, une version qui protege pleinement votre systeme tout en étant gratuite. (la payante offre d'autres fonctionnalités, mais la protection virale est la meme).
> 
> Donc, une version gratuite peut quand meme donner un service complet.
> 
> ...



J'ai testé *MacKeeper* un moment donné, mais comme d'autres l'ont déjà dits ici, la version gratuite limite les fonctions fournies, ce qui t'oblige à envisager la payante.

Par la suite, j'ai utilisé *iAntivirus* en version gratuite, un bon bout de temps. Il faisait très bien la job!

Mais malheureusement, depuis peu, il est passé entre les mains de *Symantec* et est devenu exclusivement payant. La malchance passait dans le coin!

J'ai donc déniché *Avast!* en version gratuite pour Mac. Et il remplace très bien son prédécesseur! Très complet (antivirus, antispyware, protection courriel, protection web, définitions de virus régulièrement à jour, zone de quarantaine, etc.). Un must à posséder!

@zarathoustra : *http://www.avast.com/fr-fr/free-antivirus-mac*

Disons que c'est un cadeau en avance pour Noël! Joyeux Avast!


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Novembre 2012)

wizxomov a dit:


> J'ai testé *MacKeeper* un moment donné, mais comme d'autres l'ont déjà dits ici, la version gratuite limite les fonctions fournies, ce qui t'oblige à envisager la payante.
> 
> Par la suite, j'ai utilisé *iAntivirus* en version gratuite, un bon bout de temps. Il faisait très bien la job!
> 
> ...


Curieux cette capture indique une version registrable :mouais:


----------



## Aliboron (16 Novembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Curieux cette capture indique une version registrable :mouais:


Je ne sais pas pour la version Mac mais, concernant la version Windows familiale, il y a bien enregistrement et saisie d'un identifiant, ce qui se fait gratuitement. On a simplement droit à chaque fois à une incitation à passer à la version payante. Donc peut-être en est-il de même pour la version Mac...


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2012)

tout à fait, registrable ne signifie pas payant, comme OpenSource ne veut pas dire gratuit


----------



## zarathoustra (17 Novembre 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> tout à fait, registrable ne signifie pas payant, comme OpenSource ne veut pas dire gratuit



Mais il est payant si tu es un professionnel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h51 ----------




wizxomov a dit:


> @zarathoustra : *http://www.avast.com/fr-fr/free-antivirus-mac*
> 
> Disons que c'est un cadeau en avance pour Noël! Joyeux Avast!



Félicitations !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Curieux cette capture indique une version registrable&#8230; :mouais:





daffyb a dit:


> tout à fait, registrable ne signifie pas payant, comme OpenSource ne veut pas dire gratuit



Merci Daffyb pour avoir lu dans mes pensées! 



zarathoustra a dit:


> Mais il est payant si tu es un professionnel
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h51 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup Zarathoustra, mais je n'ai pas vraiment de mérite en fait, les honneurs vont à mon frère qui connaissait Avast! bien avant moi... Pourquoi il mérite les lauriers et pas moi? :hein: Il mérite une blague à la place de son cadeau de Noël cette année! Et pourquoi pas un cadeau de Noël piégé!  Subtile et étonnant à la fois! Des suggestions?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2012)

Avast &#8230; Avast &#8230; C'est pas cet anti-virus qui avait, il y a trois ans à peu près, pris une DLL essentielle de Windows pour un malware, et l'avait éradiquée, nous donnant, à moi et bon nombre de mes confrères une occasion en or d'effectuer pas mal de prestations facturées pour réparer les dégâts ? 

Ah ben oui, c'était bien lui :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2012)

Sinon, plus sérieusement, je peux vous donner mon historique des antivirus mac gratuits que j'ai utilisé, si ça peut alimenter un débat ultérieur sur les antivirus mac gratuits (les meilleurs et les pires).

Avant : *Aucun antivirus* (Mac réputé pour être sans virus)
1er : *ClamXav* (bien, mais trop long et technique)
2e : *MacScan* (bien, mais plus antispyware et moins antivirus)
3e : *MacKeeper* (complet, mais limitatif dans les fonctions, incite à la payante)
4e : *iAntivirus* (complet aussi, mais devenu strictement payant)
5e : *Avast!* (complet et satisfaisant, pour le moment!) 

Par exemple, j'ai lu dernièrement un article de blog sur l'évaluation de *Mac Defender*, qui est sans l'ombre d'un doute, de ceux qui sont des arnaques pour la saisie de données personnelles. Un vilain malware à ne pas télécharger! Peut-être en avez-vous entendu parler?

Prudence aux malwares! :mouais:

@pascal77 : n'essaie pas de trouver des problèmes à Avast!  C'est mon précieux! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2012)

wizxomov a dit:


> @pascal77 : n'essaie pas de trouver des problèmes à Avast!  C'est mon précieux! :love:



Mais je n'essaie pas, *j'en ai trouvé*, ça m'a rapporté quelques milliers d'&#8364; (de factures, hélas, en "net", ça fait déjà &#8230; Nettement moins :sick:, mais le mois où c'est arrivé, ça avait quand même mis du beurre dans mes épinards :love à l'époque !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais je n'essaie pas, *j'en ai trouvé*, ça m'a rapporté quelques milliers d'&#8364; (de factures, hélas, en "net", ça fait déjà &#8230; Nettement moins :sick:, mais le mois où c'est arrivé, ça avait quand même mis du beurre dans mes épinards :love à l'époque !



OK, désolé alors! Mais reste que ce n'est pas sur une version PC de Avast! que tu racontes? 

Au fait, j'adore les épinards au beurre, merci de me le rappeler! Je vais m'en cuisiner bientôt je crois!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2012)

wizxomov a dit:


> OK, désolé alors! Mais reste que ce n'est pas sur une version PC de Avast! que tu racontes?



Ben si, forcément, il y a trois ans, il n'y avait pas de version "mac" de Avast, et de toute façon, si tu relis ma description : "suppression d'une DLL essentielle de Windows qu'il prenait pour un virus" ! 

Avast avait sorti un correctif, mais trop tard pour mes clients qui ne pouvaient pas attendre, j'ai récupéré la DLL en question sur un de mes PC virtuels, mise sur une clé USB, et je démarrais les PC de mes clients au moyen d'un CD avec un Linux minimum que j'utilisais pour copier la DLL de la clé vers le dossier "System32" de Windows.


----------



## Xavier75014 (22 Novembre 2012)

et parfois éteindre le mac et le rallumer fait des miracles, hier soir sur mon dd de 500 Go il restait 679 Mo (oui je sais) je l'éteinds ce que je fais rarement et me voilà avec un dd libre de 28 Go.
bye


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2012)

Xavier75014 a dit:


> et parfois éteindre le mac et le rallumer fait des miracles, hier soir sur mon dd de 500 Go il restait 679 Mo (oui je sais) je l'éteinds ce que je fais rarement et me voilà avec un dd libre de 28 Go.
> bye



Tiens ! Encore un qui ne sait pas que la mise en veille est une inépuisable source d'emmerdes à n'utiliser que lorsqu'on ne peut vraiment pas faire autrement (et je ne parle pas que pour les Mac, là, ils feraient plutôt partie de ceux qui s'en tirent le moins mal) !


----------



## zarathoustra (22 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens ! Encore un qui ne sait pas que la mise en veille est une inépuisable source d'emmerdes à n'utiliser que lorsqu'on ne peut vraiment pas faire autrement (et je ne parle pas que pour les Mac, là, ils feraient plutôt partie de ceux qui s'en tirent le moins mal) !



Salut Pascal,

tu penses qu'il vaut mieux éteindre son ordi tous les soirs apres le travail?

plutot que de le laisser en veille?

Z.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2012)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Salut Pascal,
> 
> tu penses qu'il vaut mieux éteindre son ordi tous les soirs apres le travail?
> 
> ...



Absolument (d'ailleurs, c'est ce que je fais systématiquement).


----------



## zarathoustra (22 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Absolument (d'ailleurs, c'est ce que je fais systématiquement).



Un "soit disant" chercheur (en physique) m'a dit que ca abimait les composants (hardware) de l'ordi d'éteindre et de rallumer.

Quel est ton avis dessus Pascal77?

Z.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2012)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Un "soit disant" chercheur (en physique) m'a dit que ca abimait les composants (hardware) de l'ordi d'éteindre et de rallumer.
> 
> Quel est ton avis dessus Pascal77?
> 
> Z.



Mon avis, c'est que c'est vrai  mais pas assez pour que l'ordi puisse "mourir" de ça, il meurt d'autre chose bien avant. Par exemple, mon Duo 230, ben il a fêté ses 20 ans cette année, et pourtant il n'a jamais été mis en veille ! Mon Pismo (douze ans le mois prochain) pareil, mon iBook G4 (8 ans en avril prochain) pareil itou, et ils sont tous en excellent état malgré tous les allumages/extinctions qu'ils subissaient.

D'ailleurs, il faut être précis : les allumages/extinctions affaiblissent moins le matériel que les micro-coupures qu'il encaisse quand il est en service, donc  Et puis, pour les dommages dus aux allumages/extinction, il n'y a pas grand danger, nos machines fonctionnent en basse tension (même dans mon PowerBook G4, la plus forte tension délivrée par l'alim, c'est 25 volts  Du moins, avec l'alim d'origine (moi, je l'ai remplacée par une alim de PC qui ne délivre pas cette tension), alors, les courants de rupture (ce qui "abime" le matos en principe) sous des tensions de cet ordre, ça reste très acceptable, faudrait un siècle ou deux pour que les dommages engendrés puissent nuire au bon fonctionnement de l'ordi !


----------



## zarathoustra (22 Novembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mon avis, c'est que c'est vrai  mais pas assez pour que l'ordi puisse "mourir" de ça, il meurt d'autre chose bien avant. Par exemple, mon Duo 230, ben il a fêté ses 20 ans cette année, et pourtant il n'a jamais été mis en veille ! Mon Pismo (douze ans le mois prochain) pareil, mon iBook G4 (8 ans en avril prochain) pareil itou, et ils sont tous en excellent état malgré tous les allumages/extinctions qu'ils subissaient.


ouch. tu as clairement le vecu pour toi pour parler de la cahose alors.
aucune veille en 20 ans, impressionnant !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, il faut être précis : les allumages/extinctions affaiblissent moins le matériel que les micro-coupures qu'il encaisse quand il est en service, donc  Et puis, pour les dommages dus aux allumages/extinction, il n'y a pas grand danger, nos machines fonctionnent en basse tension (même dans mon PowerBook G4, la plus forte tension délivrée par l'alim, c'est 25 volts  Du moins, avec l'alim d'origine (moi, je l'ai remplacée par une alim de PC qui ne délivre pas cette tension), alors, les courants de rupture (ce qui "abime" le matos en principe) sous des tensions de cet ordre, ça reste très acceptable, faudrait un siècle ou deux pour que les dommages engendrés puissent nuire au bon fonctionnement de l'ordi !


D'ou viennent les micro coupures dont tu parles qu'il encaisse quand il est en service? comment y remédier? des ondulateurs?

pour les courants de rupture dont tu parles aussi, c'est des courants de basse tension ou bien de hautes tensions?

Z.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2012)

zarathoustra a dit:


> D'ou viennent les micro coupures dont tu parles qu'il encaisse quand il est en service? comment y remédier? des ondulateurs?



Elles viennent du réseau électrique, on est loin de la perfection, là, tu sais !  Un onduleur, ça peut le faire si c'est un modèle ferrups ou on-line, mais ces modèles sont en général trop chers pour les particuliers qui n'utilisent le plus souvent que des modèles "off-line".

pour les courants de rupture dont tu parles aussi, c'est des courants de basse tension ou bien de hautes tensions[/QUOTE]

Les courants de rupture sont générés par la coupure ou la jonction d'un interrupteur. Au moment où les contacts s'écartent ou se rapprochent, il se produit une étincelle qui fait monter en flèche ampérage et voltage. Ça dure un bref instant, jusqu'à ce que le contact soit effectif. Cependant, ça ne concerne plus vraiment nos ordinateurs, dont les mises sous tension sont commandées électroniquement. La partie "mécanique" du contacteur travaille sous très faible courant (quelques milli-ampères), qui déclenche la fermeture du circuit de puissance via un dispositif du type triac (un semi-conducteur qui permet de commander via ce très faible courant appliqué à sa "gachette", l'ouverture ou la fermeture d'un circuit beaucoup plus puissant sans effet de courant  de rupture. donc dans ton ordi, le seul courant de rupture, c'est quand tu appuies sur le bouton de démarrage, mais il s'applique à un ampérage tellement minime à la base que la surcharge de rupture est négligeable.


----------



## bernie14 (14 Février 2013)

Cratès a dit:


> MacKeeper est une boîte à outil très complète, à la limite de l'usine à gaz. On en a parlé ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/174472/mackeeper-maintenance-et-protection-pour-votre-mac
> 
> L'essentiel de ce qu'il fait peut être réalisé via les outils système de Mac OS X, si l'on excepte la protection antivirus, essentiellement utile si l'on a des correspondants sous Windows que l'on ne souhaite pas contaminer.
> 
> ...




J'ai lu avec interet votre message , j'ai acheté Mac keeper et partage votre analyse comparant avec ONyX .
Mac keeper peut egalement detecterles doublons ,"il sait comparer par exemple deux images identiques dont le nom est changé"  c'est ce qu'il dit ...mais ma question est eut il supprimer une image dans iPhoto sans semer la pagaille dans le classement Iphoto?  Là est ma question

merci


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Février 2013)

bernie14 a dit:


> J'ai lu avec interet votre message , *j'ai acheté Mac keeper* et partage votre analyse comparant avec ONyX .
> Mac keeper peut egalement detecterles doublons ,"il sait comparer par exemple deux images identiques dont le nom est changé"  c'est ce qu'il dit ...mais ma question est eut il supprimer une image dans iPhoto sans semer la pagaille dans le classement Iphoto?  Là est ma question
> 
> merci


Et un pigeon de plus !!! :mouais:

Pour les doublons Dupeguru est efficace


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Février 2013)

J'ai révisé mon opinion sur MacKeeper depuis ce post, qui date tout de même de deux ans. Si j'étais prudent à l'époque, j'aurais tendance à être actuellement franchement hostile. Plus j'entends parler de ce logiciel et plus je m'en méfie, du fait de la multiplication des retours négatifs. 

Exemple :

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/nettoyage-rate-avec-mackeeper-tout-est-en-anglais-1137462.html

Son usage avec iPhoto semble avoir notamment entraîné toutes sortes de désagréments à de nombreux utilisateurs :

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4358214?start=0&tstart=0
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4238891?start=0&tstart=0
https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-3123

On me dira toujours que « bien utilisé », il est inoffensif. C'est aussi le cas de la nitroglycérine


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Février 2013)

MacKeeper est un piège à cons !!!

La version gratuite détecte des milliers de problèmes qui n'en sont pas pour inciter les gens à acheter la version payante 

En plus ils sont partout !!! !Ils inondent de leur pub n'importe quel site qui n'est pas forcément Mac.

Le Dauphiné Libéré par exemple

Et contrairement à Onyx on a pas vu un de leur dévelloppeur poster ici pour le vanter :mouais:

Une daube de première à fuir et à déconseiller avant tout


----------



## loremis (27 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai chargé la partie gratuite de MacKeeper. Pour ce faire j'ai dû donner le mot de passe de mon Mac, et j'ai peur d'avoir fait une bêtise. Qu'n pensez-vous ?

J'ai alors voulu changer le mot de passe du Mac, et je n'ai pas clairement vu comment m'y prendre. Le savez-vous ?


----------



## tsunade (27 Janvier 2014)

loremis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai chargé la partie gratuite de MacKeeper. Pour ce faire j'ai dû donner le mot de passe de mon Mac, et j'ai peur d'avoir fait une bêtise. Qu'n pensez-vous ?
> 
> J'ai alors voulu changer le mot de passe du Mac, et je n'ai pas clairement vu comment m'y prendre. Le savez-vous ?



Je ne sais pas quelle version tu as, mais en général il faut aller dans menu pomme, puis "préférences système" puis "utilisateurs et groupes" et tu as directement la proposition de changer le mot de passe. Je suis sur marverick. Je viens de vérifier sur Tiger, il s'agit de préférence système, puis "comptes". Un logo avec deux bustes.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,



loremis a dit:


> J'ai chargé la partie gratuite de MacKeeper. Pour ce faire j'ai dû donner le mot de passe de mon Mac, et j'ai peur d'avoir fait une bêtise. Qu'n pensez-vous ?


Il est probable que le mot de passe a été "donné" à l'OS pour permettre à MacKeeper d'installer ses fichiers dans l'ordinateur. Sans le mot de passe admin, MacKeeper n'aurait pas été autorisé par Mac OS X pour installer les composants nécessaires à son bon fonctionnement.

Maintenant il n'y a plus qu'à trouver le moyen de désinstaller Mackeeper proprement


----------



## loremis (28 Janvier 2014)

Merci Tsunade et Sly54.

J'ai pu changer le mot de passe.

Par ailleurs, j'ai un Mac OS X version 10.6.8. Je n'ai pas vu marqué "Tiger" dans "à propos de ce Mac". J'ai mis "Tiger" parce que "Tiger" était spécifié 10.6.8. Mais peut-être devrais-je plutôt cocher "Autres" ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2014)

bonjour,

je pense que la bêtise était surtout d'installer Mackeeper pas de lui donner le mot de passe.


----------



## macpacman (28 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je pense que la bêtise était surtout d'installer Mackeeper pas de lui donner le mot de passe.


OK, mais le but n'est plus de déterminer la cause mais de trouver comment guérir.
Loremis, on peut trouver quelques tutos pour désinstaller proprement cette saleté. Appcleaner ou Cleanmymac ne suffisent pas.
Voici, par exemple:
Désinstaller MacKeeper COMPLETEMENT

PS: 


> "Tiger" était spécifié 10.6.8


???
10.6.8 s'appelle Snow Leopard. Tiger est la version 10.4


----------



## loremis (28 Janvier 2014)

macpacman a dit:


> 10.6.8 s'appelle Snow Leopard. Tiger est la version 10.4



Oui, je voulais dire Snow Leopard.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2014)

macpacman a dit:


> Appcleaner ou Cleanmymac ne suffisent pas.


Deux logiciels qu'il est conseillé de ne pas utiliser (sauf à savoir ce que l'on fait exactement )


----------



## loremis (28 Janvier 2014)

macpacman a dit:


> OK, mais le but n'est plus de déterminer la cause mais de trouver comment guérir.
> Loremis, on peut trouver quelques tutos pour désinstaller proprement cette saleté. Appcleaner ou Cleanmymac ne suffisent pas.
> Voici, par exemple:
> Désinstaller MacKeeper COMPLETEMENT



Très intéressant, merci.


----------

